# The place of grandpa FX8350 in a 2018 Universe.



## Fif23 (Mar 14, 2018)

Well , grandpa is getting old.  the FX8350 has been serving amazingly well on an Asus 970 Aura, with about 20 gigs of DDR3.
 So far I've had zero issues.   Mostly Windows operations, Firefox, Adobe Acrobat, casual overwatch at 1080p 60hz. 

It still works, but I am looking at the market now (Wanted to buy a Bluetooth Dongle and asked myself, why don't I have Bluetooth ? Is it that old ? haha) 
I'm seeing new AMD's, ryzen, and DDR4, and NVME Discs.

 I looked at the graphs comparing 8350 to others, and they all show how x5 faster the new chips are. 
In real life, on a loaded Windows and loaded Firefox over Dual monitors, is there a huge different in the smoothness between Ryzens and this ?   

And if even the office environment benefits from Ryzens CPU's,  which one is the best "bang for buck" for someone who keeps CPU's/Mobos  for 5-8 years at a time (like me ? ) I assuming I dont want to get the Entry ones if I plan on keeping it like I kept the 8350

And one more small question - Should I also upgrade my Sata ssd to one of those nvme/m2 or does it matter less than the CPU ?


----------



## Vya Domus (Mar 14, 2018)

Fif23 said:


> In real life, on a loaded Windows and loaded Firefox over Dual monitors, is there a huge different in the smoothness between Ryzens and this ?



Nope.



Fif23 said:


> And if even the office environment benefits from Ryzens CPU's,  which one is the best "bang for buck" for someone who keeps CPU's/Mobos  for 5-8 years at a time (like me ? )



Wait for the new chips coming this spring.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 14, 2018)

You really dont need the nvme right yet.

Cpu suggestions is the Ryzen 2600X or 2700 non X, an AsRock X370 Taichi or Asus Crosshair 6 Extreme, or X470 Based Taichi or Crosshair 7 Extreme when those come out.

Otherwise build a Threadripper with a X399 Zenieth Mobo


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 14, 2018)

Since nothing you do is memory speed intensive and you have plenty of memory I'd suggest staying on DDR3. 8350 has a huge power draw and mediocre performance. You can get E3-1231 v3 (xeon version of 4790, 4c/8t at 3.80GHz with 80W TDP) and some h97 mobo (no need for z97 for you). This is the same tier as 1600X but no need  to sell your ddr3 and get ddr4, which would be a bad deal.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 14, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Since nothing you do is memory speed intensive and you have plenty of memory I'd suggest staying on DDR3.


If buying a new motherboard, it really does not make sense to stick with DDR3 (if you can even find a new motherboard that supports the latest processors and DDR3). 

If buying a new motherboard, I say why go with legacy technologies and DDR3? Go with DDR4. It is considerably faster and more energy efficient. 

I think before you will be able to move forward, you need to decide if you will be keeping that old FX8350 or not. Considering that board and CPU came out 6+ years ago, and you are considering this upgrade because you want to get closer to the state-of-the-art, I say start over and buy all new - at least for your main components (CPU, RAM and motherboard). You can always upgrade your graphics, drives and more once you build the budget back up to prolong the life of this new computer.

Tell Grandma you worked hard all these years. You gave her a grandchild. It is time you treat yourself to something really nice - unless she would rather you spend your time at the bars and casinos!


----------



## Vario (Mar 14, 2018)

You will just have to take the cost of the DDR4 upgrade at some point.  Right now DDR4 is expensive but it has been expensive for many months now.  If you do buy Ryzen you will want to make sure you get the Samsung B Dies, one of the guaranteed ways to do this is to buy the DDR4 3200 CL14 kit that G Skill sells, it can be purchased as 2x8GB for around $220.  The 32GB version is substantially more expensive and not worth it.  I'd recommend that ram for Intel as well, it is the best.  I am using it myself.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 14, 2018)

Given the price of RAM, I would try to re-use it (assuming it's good stuff).  That said, you'd probably be looking at a used motherboard.  Me, I'd go with 4xxx series (Haswell Refresh) or newer.  Shopping for new, you'll get the best and yes, DDR4 is faster.  And shopping for new is always more fun 

SSD vs NVME, you won't notice much difference... unless you need a larger drive, it wouldn't be worth it for everyday use.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 14, 2018)

Fif23 said:


> In real life, on a loaded Windows and loaded Firefox over Dual monitors, is there a huge different in the smoothness between Ryzens and this ?



Nope.  I still use my FX8350 system on a daily basis for the tasks you mention, and I can't tell the difference between it and my 8700K system in those tasks.  I can when I'm encoding video for sure, but not in normal every day tasks like internet browsing and office work.


----------



## Vario (Mar 14, 2018)

I'd get an 8600K and Z370 motherboard and 16GB of DDR4, thats what I did.  I noticed an improvement coming from a 3770K so I would imagine going from an 8350 would be something!  It would cost somewhere between 500 and $650 depending on what motherboard, what ram, and where you buy it from.

8600K is plenty for what you do, it is very fast single thread and it has 6 real cores.  I don't think you need 12 threads or hyperthreading.
Or I would wait until the new gen comes out, New ryzen will be faster and the security fixes for Intel may change everything.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 14, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Given the price of RAM, I would try to re-use it


Yes, DDR4 is more expensive but I say when you factor in the price of the CPU, motherboard, and everything else, then factor in the anticipated 5 - 8 years of use the OP indicates he will use this computer, the price difference is negligible at best. 

If you look at Newegg and compare their cheapest Corsair 2 x 8GB DDR3 with their cheapest Corsair 2 x 8GB DDR4, is the extra $15 really a deal breaker? For me, for only $15 more, I say it is a deal maker!


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 14, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> If you look at Newegg and compare their cheapest Corsair 2 x 8GB DDR3 with their cheapest Corsair 2 x 8GB DDR4, is the extra $15 really a deal breaker? For me, for only $15 more, I say it is a deal maker!



Not if he already has 20GB of DDR3 silly... read the OP

If he didn't, then it's a no brainer for DDR4


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 14, 2018)

I did read it. And he said "if", silly. Read the OP. 

He said he is looking to step into 2018. DDR3 came out over a decade ago. 

I am trying to move him forward, you are trying to hold him back.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 14, 2018)

"Grandpa"?! 

It's still a very capable CPU ,six years is not by any stretch an old system ,just an older system. it's older than some may run them ,but it's certainly not too old.  Id hazard a guess that in 95% of casual computer activities you'd notice no difference with a new pc, it would be in the specialized 5%-10% of activities, like rendering,etc , basically stuff no one does all of the time.

It's simple if your activities are held back by the PC (whether it's two years or 20 ) then you should upgrade ,if it doesnt, then there's no need to.  Personally I try to upgrade every 3 to 6 years.

 And if you do upgrade ,don't skimp and try to make your DDR3 work for the new build ,just buy some new ram, or wait and see if prices drop. I got 2x4Gb DDR4 @ $85 last week, its  pricey, but such is the enthusiast pc hobby


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 14, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> I did read it. And he said "if", silly. Read the OP.
> 
> He said he is looking to step into 2018. DDR3 came out over a decade ago.
> 
> I am trying to move him forward, you are trying to hold him back.



You're an odd duck for sure.  I read this to mean he HAS 20GB of DDR3...

"Well , grandpa is getting old. the FX8350 has been serving amazingly well on an *Asus 970 Aura, with about 20 gigs of DDR3.*"


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 14, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> You're an odd duck for sure. I read this to mean he HAS 20GB of DDR3...


He does. He also has a 6 year old CPU and a 6 year old motherboard that he says still works. 

But the whole point of his thread is that he wants to move into 2018. Sticking with DDR3 is not. 

He has expressed interest in a new CPU and other newer technologies.

If saving the most money is his desire, then sure, stick with the legacy, slower, less efficient DDR3. But in that case, since everything still works, why upgrade at all? He can still add a BT dongle. In fact, most motherboards still don't come with integrated BT anyway.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 14, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> You're an odd duck for sure.  I read this to mean he HAS 20GB of DDR3...
> 
> "Well , grandpa is getting old. the FX8350 has been serving amazingly well on an *Asus 970 Aura, with about 20 gigs of DDR3.*"



he is saying "about 20Gb of DDR3"

my motherboard is a Z370 and No Blue Tooth @Fif23  so unless you find a VERY specific MoBo, your still gonna need a Dongle.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 14, 2018)

@Fif23 - knowing your budget would help too.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 14, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> he is saying "about 20Gb of DDR3"
> 
> my motherboard is a Z370 and No Blue Tooth @Fif23 so unless you find a VERY specific MoBo, your still gonna need a Dongle.



1) That's over $150 in memory, so worth considering.

2) Yea, almost all desktop boards with BT are via an add-on adapter.  USB would probably be the best (re-usable)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 14, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Since nothing you do is memory speed intensive and you have plenty of memory I'd suggest staying on DDR3. 8350 has a huge power draw and mediocre performance. You can get E3-1231 v3 (xeon version of 4790, 4c/8t at 3.80GHz with 80W TDP) and some h97 mobo (no need for z97 for you). This is the same tier as 1600X but no need  to sell your ddr3 and get ddr4, which would be a bad deal.


While that's a price conciouse choice it's a sidegrade imho ,still gaming here at 4k 60 fps on a fx8350 vega setup that in total while gaming pulls 4-450 watts  max , you can do better but its not the gaping chasm it looks on paper In use and the Op should buy a Bluetooth dongle and chill for a year , maybe get an nvme drive and pciex adapter , and upgrade this pc one last time, the drive can meet his new pc in 2019 when something better in performance or value terms turn's up or hopefully with better security given All the hooplah atm , i would not(will not but im skint too soo) be swapping now , cryptos in a bad place too atm so soon there might be some bargains to be had.


----------



## Vario (Mar 14, 2018)

I have onboard bluetooth on my Z370 Taichi.  I have only ever tried to pair my PS3 controller and that didn't work though, probably as much to do with the drivers for the controller as anything, it does work with a usb cable.
I think you should ditch the 8350 and DDR3 this year, but whether you want to wait for Ryzen 2 or revised Coffee Lake or buy now is the question to consider, IMO.  8350 is pretty slow single thread for games, you are sure to notice an improvement for games where CPU speed is critical.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 14, 2018)

Vario said:


> I have onboard bluetooth on my Z370 Taichi.  I have only ever tried to pair my PS3 controller and that didn't work though, probably as much to do with the drivers for the controller as anything, it does work with a usb cable.
> I think you should ditch the 8350 and DDR3 this year, but whether you want to wait for Ryzen 2 or revised Coffee Lake or buy now is the question to consider, IMO.  8350 is pretty slow single thread for games, you are sure to notice an improvement for games where CPU speed is critical.


Not so much unless you're gaming at 1080p 144hz then sure but not in any release I have played, I put it down to modern games expecting and being designed for quadcores as a typical pc and those loads do ok on FX chips as they spread the load  well , that's not an opinion it's learned i also have a kabylake and a merrydale systems and two fx setups though one's not in use atm.
And I use a lenovo ,quadro equipped newish 24 core xeon system all day i know how they run.


----------



## Papahyooie (Mar 14, 2018)

Q6600 is grandpa. FX8350 is more like 35 year old dad. 

Unless you're gaming at high hz, you won't see any improvement by upgrading, except for in heavily threaded applications.


----------



## FatLeeAdama (Mar 14, 2018)

If you aren't gaming or encoding video, I would see no reason to go Ryzen yet. I really do want to go Ryzen 2 if I can put back some money though. It just the price for PC parts is just too damn high right now. Your rig is almost identical to mine and I know what you mean about the mindset of it getting old though. I am still casual gaming at 2560 x 1080 pretty well. So I am holding off for now.


----------



## Fif23 (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks for all the awesome comments folks !!!
Wow, i just cheked newegg, what the hell happened to DDR prices ?! I used to buy 32 gigs of DDR3 for like 100 bucks. What happened ??


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 14, 2018)

Fif23 said:


> Thanks for all the awesome comments folks !!!
> Wow, i just cheked newegg, what the hell happened to DDR prices ?! I used to buy 32 gigs of DDR3 for like 100 bucks. What happened ??


Phones happened


----------



## ASOT (Mar 14, 2018)

Iphone 8/9/10/11/12 and so ))))))


----------



## Fif23 (Mar 14, 2018)

Hmmm I see the logic, I just have a hard time to believe a business recognizes demand and DOES NOT make adjustments to make more of that product.....  
Anyway, what are we looking at here, a year or two for the factories to boost production and half the prices ?


----------



## natr0n (Mar 14, 2018)

Keep using what you're using. Once you notice things are feeling slow then upgrade stuff.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 14, 2018)

My  kids PC has a 8350 paired with a r9 390x and it plays all thier games just fine. Performance is subjective to what you intend to use the cpu for imho


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 14, 2018)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Phones happened


Oh so damn true. I have skipped upgrading my phone the past 3 years and plan to hopefully make it 4 and if possible just replace the battery and screen on my Note 5 and use it for another 2. lol.

@OP- The FX series isn't a dead horse yet.  I'd wait for DDR4 prices to trickle down later this year (4Q 18) if its holding up for you still. My FX system is doing fine for me so far. Although it really does love dual channel RAM with tight timings. (Im running it at 8-9-8 with a command rate of 1T, 1866Mhz)  

Even bumped my GPU to an RX Vega64 and the FX feeds it just fine.


----------



## Fif23 (Mar 14, 2018)

What a beautiful machine ! What case is that ?


----------



## GLD (Mar 15, 2018)

Keep your spares for future reto build(s). You will get older and wish you had it.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 15, 2018)

Fif23 said:


> What a beautiful machine ! What case is that ?


Thank you. 
Corsair 570X. Its like $180 but SOMETIMES they go on sale for $149.99.  They have a smaller model too the 460X for $120-150 depending on if you need/want RGB fans lol.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 15, 2018)

Fif23 said:


> Wow, i just cheked newegg, what the hell happened to DDR prices ?! I used to buy 32 gigs of DDR3 for like 100 bucks. What happened ??





AlienIsGOD said:


> Phones happened


Factories switching production to phone memory is a big part of it. But also DDR4 is surpassing DDR3 as the standard today in PCs and notebooks. So just as DDR2 prices increased after DDR3 took over, the same is happening with DDR3 now that DDR4 is taking over.

New factories cost too much when eventually (hopefully later this year) production will catch up with demands and prices will [hopefully] start to come back down.

Considering the price for 1GB of RAM cost over $1,100 in 2000, we are still much better off today with that DDR4 I linked to above costing just $10.87 per GB.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 15, 2018)

I personally would not limit myself to old hardware just because I don't want to pay for DDR4 and want to keep the DDR3 I already had.  It just doesn't make any sense.  First, memory is the easiest thing to upgrade, so even if you just get 8GB to get started, do it.  Just get on the modern platform and you can upgrade the memory later.  Second, sell the old DDR3 RAM.  It is going for a decent amount on the used market thanks to the high prices of new ram.



Fif23 said:


> Hmmm I see the logic, I just have a hard time to believe a business recognizes demand and DOES NOT make adjustments to make more of that product.....
> Anyway, what are we looking at here, a year or two for the factories to boost production and half the prices ?



Back when you could buy 32GB for $100, there was a surplus.  They were producing too much and selling it at just enough to break even, and at a loss in some cases.  Then the surplus dried up, and now prices have gone up.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 15, 2018)

Excuse the edits - but they go to my point. 





newtekie1 said:


> I personally would not limit myself to old hardware just because I don't want to pay for *new memory* and want to keep the *old memory*



I bet if a poll is taken of all the regular contributors on this site, virtually every one has or had an old cigar box or anti-static bag full of obsolete memory sticks that were not compatible with their new computer/motherboard. Its just a fact of life in the world of high-tech stuff that components get retired before they die due to obsolescence or upgrades. It happens all the time when users decide they want something newer, bigger, smaller, faster, better with things like TVs, monitors, cell phones, and more. So why not RAM too? How many of us had record players, reel-to-reel tape decks, 8-tracks, cassettes, CDs, etc. we no longer use because newer, better technologies came along? 

Nobody likes to toss out perfectly good stuff, or take pennies on the dollar we paid top dollar for. But again, that's just a fact of life.

If you are keeping your current motherboard, then clearly, keep your DDR3. But if buying a new motherboard, don't bottleneck it or your new CPU with legacy RAM. I agree with newtekie - just go for it. You can then sell your old platform (board, RAM and CPU). Or take it to an electronics recycling center and perhaps get paid a few $$$ for the precious metals (that's what I did!).


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 15, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> Nobody likes to toss out perfectly good stuff, or take pennies on the dollar we paid top dollar for. But again, that's just a fact of life.




This is of particular importance today.  Because if he bought the DDR3 long enough ago, when the prices were rock bottom around when the FX platform was popular, then chances are he can actually sell his current RAM for very close to what he paid for it, or more even.

I am definitely one of those guilty of having a cigar box, in my case an small drawer, full of old RAM.  But it is all RAM pulled from dead systems that isn't anything special, and just a few sticks of different sizes of DDR3.  But when I upgraded my main rig, I didn't hesitate to sell off the 32GB of DDR3 that was in it to help pay for the 32GB of DDR4 for the new system.  And I'll do the same when I finally get around to upgrading my FX system.


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 15, 2018)

I for one will never jump anything when prices are sky high, that's just piss poor money management.

On the downside, FX is poop, it's slow and power hungry.

Upside, it will be okish for now, stamina and longevity of something is down to the user not always the system.


----------



## Casecutter (Mar 15, 2018)

I would agree holding to DDR3 is a bad move.  First how is that configured single/dual because that an odd pairing.  Next what speed is it at?  And then how much money did you wrap up in that back in the day.  Last can you use say more than 8Gb for the tasks and loads the machine is intended to do going forward.

Sure memory is expensive right today, but you hardly need 16Gb today to start, heck I would look at a quality set of 2X4Gb sticks of DDR4 3200, and IDK if you absolutely got to have Samsung B Dies nowadays.  I think if getting in now wait for a 470 mobo as memory support is improved from the first Ryzen mobo's.  I got Corsair Dominator DDR4 3200 2X4Gb sticks before Christmas for like $112 and don't regret getting in then, and even now it like 25% more would say that what it is.   

Forget the "value" in the DDR3 there isn't any moving forward.  If you absolutely are feeling the current machine is not up to the tasks you do, then you need to decide.  Think that DDR4 pricing might relinquish in 4-6mo's (I don't) and wait, just start "anew" with a memory spec that is now more than 10 years dated, or bit the bullet and get in now.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 15, 2018)

If everything is working fine I'm with others who suggested to just hold on to what you have for now. FX may not be the fastest car in the garage but it'll still get lots of work done.
Tha 970 Aura was just launched a couple years ago and does have a PCIe 2 x4 M.2 connection and USB 3.1 so it's not completely outdated
There's still a good couple of years left in that system IMO


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 15, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> This is of particular importance today. Because if he bought the DDR3 long enough ago, when the prices were rock bottom around when the FX platform was popular, then chances are he can actually sell his current RAM for very close to what he paid for it, or more even.


And as time passes and especially when all production of DDR3 passes, prices will continue to go up as it get more rare - at least for a couple years.


Recon-UK said:


> I for one will never jump anything when prices are sky high, that's just piss poor money management.


 Except they are not "sky high". They are up but hardly prohibitive, except for those on a very tight budget. And if that is the case, those buyers should not be buying anything if their current system is still doing its job!

IMO, piss poor money management is "tactical" spending rather than "strategic" spending. Again, IF the budget allows, it almost always make more sense to spend a little more today if means saving more money over time.


Fif23 said:


> Hmmm I see the logic, I just have a hard time to believe a business recognizes demand and DOES NOT make adjustments to make more of that product.....
> Anyway, what are we looking at here, a year or two for the factories to boost production and half the prices ?


Businesses do recognize demand and did adjust - but in the favor of faster selling smart phone rather than computers. That's why there is a shortage of computer RAM. But a limited supply does not mean anybody is out of stock. Computer production is NOT slowing down because RAM is hard to find. If that were happening, no doubts Dell, HP, Acer, Lenovo would be pressuring Micron and Samsung to ramp up production of DDR4. 

"Half" the prices? I don't know about that, but they should come down. But again, you really have to put it all into prospective. You might be talking $100 more for 16GB of DDR4 compared to 18 months ago. With good research and careful shopping probably less than $100. Is an extra $100, on top of the cost you will be spending for a new CPU and new motherboard really a deal breaker when that extra $100 will buy you better performance AND lower energy consumption costs for the next 72 - 84 months! Do the math! 

Now again, you need to decide if you will be upgrading your motherboard. And you need to decide on a budget. But if you are going to get a new motherboard, you should budget for DDR4. It just does not make good sense to buy a current generation motherboard and current generation CPU then bottleneck them with slower, power hungry, 10-year-old technology RAM.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 16, 2018)

So yea, from what I have read-  If you are ok with spending the money, upgrade. lol.  

Its basically useless to invest in a dead platform. (hence why I haven't moved up to 16GB of RAM on mine..  I just got it going as fast as I could with the tightest possible timings at 1866Mhz)

Your biggest bump imho that could carry over is the GPU but even those are overpriced.  It really is just a bad time to build a new PC. :-(

I got my current system (Mobo/CPU/RAM) for $207 shipped in 2014.  RAM was $28 of that. Same kit today- $93.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 16, 2018)

Idk about you but my rig will be maxed to 64GB when it finally needs it.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 16, 2018)

Reading OP's current usage of the system does not really lead me to believe an upgrade is needed in all fairness all I see is 'light usage' that a simple laptop could do.

But if an upgrade is 'wanted'... then yes, go Ryzen 2xxx or Intel CFL its really quite simple. Don't invest in a DDR3-based upgrade.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 16, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Reading OP's current usage of the system does not really lead me to believe an upgrade is needed


Nobody, included the OP said anything about any upgrade being "needed". Truth be told, very few upgrades are really truly "needed". In reality, with only very few exceptions, the only time an upgrade is truly needed is when we have a new requirement (not a desire or want) that our legacy software or hardware does not support. So for "compatibility" reasons, we need to upgrade.

Nobody "needs" a gaming rig! But that does not mean we don't want one. 

And we are all human and humans like shiny new things. And the smarter ones like to be proactive. When we see things getting long in the tooth, we like to replace/upgrade them _before_ they break - perhaps even in time to capture a little resale value in them. Nobody needs a brand new car, but just about everybody wants one and those who can afford one, typically buy one - even though we all know buying a 2 - 3 year old used car makes the most financial sense.

I think it safe to say we all would rather our computers be waiting on us rather than we waiting on our computers. Most computers slow down over time and I am NOT talking about because they get full of clutter (that's actually due to poor preventative maintenance - a user task!). Computers typically slow down over time because we demand more of them. Bad guys forcing our security apps to do more to protect us is a big reason for system slowdowns. But many of our favorite apps (especially games) are more demanding on system resources too.

We don't know when Fif23's bought his components but we do know that motherboard and CPU came out 6+ years ago. Most users, on average, replace (or perform major upgrades) every 4 - 5 years. So "Grandpa" is actually a bit behind the times! 

Note, as a brand new "great" grandpa myself, I feel his pain - every time I have to pick up a tower to lug outside for cleaning.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 16, 2018)

Repeat that motherboard is a recent release with some upgrades at most it's only 2 years old


Bill_Bright said:


> We don't know when Fif23's bought his components but we do know that motherboard and CPU came out 6+ years ago. Most users, on average, replace (or perform major upgrades) every 4 - 5 years. So "Grandpa" is actually a bit behind the times!


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 16, 2018)

Hmmm, my mistake. Sorry about that. I note the OP never said it "Pro" but I cannot find a non-Pro version by ASUS, so I have no clue what I was talking about!


----------



## AppleTree (Mar 28, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> Nope.  I still use my FX8350 system on a daily basis for the tasks you mention, and I can't tell the difference between it and my 8700K system in those tasks.  I can when I'm encoding video for sure, but not in normal every day tasks like internet browsing and office work.


In games, at the same resolution, how do you find the 8700K vs. the FX8350?

I'm another FX8350 user here. I wouldn't be looking at upgrading except I need more memory (only have 8 Gb). I figure I might as well get the "latest and greatest" while I'm at it, though I've yet to actually do something this machine can't handle.

EDIT: Just read the rest of the thread. Totally agree! Modern systems are adequate, even if they aren't at the cutting edge anymore. Definitely a "want" and not a "need". I actually feel quite sad at the idea of not using it anymore - it has been far better than I ever imagined.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 28, 2018)

AppleTree said:


> In games, at the same resolution, how do you find the 8700K vs. the FX8350?
> 
> I'm another FX8350 user here. I wouldn't be looking at upgrading except I need more memory (only have 8 Gb). I figure I might as well get the "latest and greatest" while I'm at it, though I've yet to actually do something this machine can't handle.
> 
> EDIT: Just read the rest of the thread. Totally agree! Modern systems are adequate, even if they aren't at the cutting edge anymore. Definitely a "want" and not a "need". I actually feel quite sad at the idea of not using it anymore - it has been far better than I ever imagined.




DDR4 prices are ridiculous at the moment,

What motherboard are you running


----------



## AppleTree (Mar 28, 2018)

Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 28, 2018)

AppleTree said:


> Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0



Good board, tool for 5.0OCs lol.

Get another matching module of ram. 2011/2012 tech is still worthy.


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 28, 2018)

What about an undervolt experiment?


----------



## Mac2580 (Oct 28, 2018)

Sorry for necroing thread but just wanted to clarify gaming performance. I have a 7700k (1060 6gb) as well as a FX 8300 (1050 ti 4gb) 8gb ram(4x2). I built the pc for lanning and have it running at 3.6ghz x 8 at 1.2V, on a MSI 970 G43. Fifa 19 runs at 1080p 60fps ultra msaa x2. Dota 2 all max borderless window 125 fps in teamfight. Forza Horizon 4, runs at 60fps medium graphics, dips to 50 offroad. GTA V normal preset holds 60fps but dips to 40fps if you crash car. Very poor in older single threaded games though, company of heroes and age of empires 3 run at 40fps. Impressed with performance, built both pcs in 2017. Easy 60fps at max graphics in the games i built it for (dota 2, fortnite, overwatch, csgo)


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 28, 2018)

Even a modern day Celeron is fine for office tasks. If you mean gaming, the 8350 holds on but barely, easily beat by almost all modern CPU's, and most of the decent Intel quad cores of the time. This is mainly due to the FX not having a proper 8 cores and sharing resources, as well as just terrible IPC


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 28, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> Even a modern day Celeron is fine for office tasks. If you mean gaming, the 8350 holds on but barely, easily beat by almost all modern CPU's, and most of the decent Intel quad cores of the time. This is mainly due to the FX not having a proper 8 cores and sharing resources, as well as just terrible IPC



Lie


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 28, 2018)

Please don't go hurting FX user's feelings.
Imagine upgrading from a Pentium 4 to a Pentium D, to a Phenom 1, to an FX.


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 28, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Lie


No lies here, just the cold hard truth. The fact of the matter is, a simple 2500k will crush the 8350 simply because of far superior IPC and design, while consuming less power and running cooler.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 28, 2018)

I only just upgraded my FX-8350 System to the 2700X and in all honesty I could of easily stayed on my FX 8350 for another year. I didnt notice any real difference in day to day task like what your asking, showed a improvement in only a few games that heavily use the CPU, but over all not a massive difference for me at 1440P, the biggest difference is when I trans-code shows/movies the 2700x is 3x faster then the 8350.  If I was you just stick with it for another year and then maybe upgrade? I should of just Doubled my RAM on my AM3 rig and called it a day for anther year.

@ king of swag187 I have a i7 2600 and if you dont OC the 8350 will beat it in multi threaded apps (yes ive tested it) but the 2600 will win in single threaded apps. Over all there very close to eachother when at there stock speeds and I know that the 2550K is about as fast as a 1055T at multi threaded apps, but again wins at single threaded apps.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 28, 2018)

I noticed a huge difference moving from an FX8320 (o/c to 4Ghz) to a 2600X in all respects, but mainly games which now fly along.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 28, 2018)

Melvis said:


> I only just upgraded my FX-8350 System to the 2700X and in all honesty I could of easily stayed on my FX 8350 for another year. I didnt notice any real difference in day to day task like what your asking, showed a improvement in only a few games that heavily use the CPU, but over all not a massive difference for me at 1440P, the biggest difference is when I trans-code shows/movies the 2700x is 3x faster then the 8350.  If I was you just stick with it for another year and then maybe upgrade? I should of just Doubled my RAM on my AM3 rig and called it a day for anther year.
> 
> @ king of swag187 I have a i7 2600 and if you dont OC the 8350 will beat it in multi threaded apps (yes ive tested it) but the 2600 will win in single threaded apps. Over all there very close to eachother when at there stock speeds and I know that the 2550K is about as fast as a 1055T at multi threaded apps, but again wins at single threaded apps.



Yup but the 8350 can overclock as well.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 28, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Imagine upgrading from a Pentium 4 to a Pentium D, to a Phenom 1, to an FX.



The worst choices there would be by far the Pentium 4 and Pentium D.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 28, 2018)

Despite constant negative covfefe, fx 8350 is still a good utility cpu, in purely multithreaded use it's gonna keep up with older intel cpus quite well

https://www.purepc.pl/procesory/test_procesora_intel_core_i7_8700k_premiera_coffee_lake?page=0,10

https://www.purepc.pl/procesory/test_procesora_intel_core_i7_8700k_premiera_coffee_lake?page=0,29

https://www.purepc.pl/procesory/test_procesora_intel_core_i7_8700k_premiera_coffee_lake?page=0,28


but if you're thinking of paring it with a new gen GPU and playing at +60 fps then forget about it, it's about the worst cpu for gaming as you can have.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 28, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> I noticed a huge difference moving from an FX8320 (o/c to 4Ghz) to a 2600X in all respects, but mainly games which now fly along.



Considering that was the bclk of the 8350, turbo was 4.2GHz. 4.5+ is where the 8350 gets moving along.

Very basic tasks you could run at 3.0 lol.


----------



## Mac2580 (Oct 28, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> but if you're thinking of paring it with a new gen GPU and playing at +60 fps then forget about it, it's about the worst cpu for gaming as you can have.



Yeah i agree with the above completely. My use case was very specific, and only two choices were G3258 (dual core) or fx8300(With mobo and ram). I should add that GTA V, Fifa 19 and Forza were purchased to play on my i7, I just found it surprising that they actually worked on fx 8300 given its poor IPC and 3.6ghz clocks using literally the worst motherboard possible. Nowadays there are 2 core 4 threaded pentiums (possibly ryzens as well) which will certainly perform better gaming wise. Pricing of both systems (In south african rands) in the image is a good indicator of why i was impressed.
j


----------



## Assimilator (Oct 28, 2018)

Answer to the original question asked by the OP is "in a dumpster".


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 29, 2018)

Assimilator said:


> Answer to the original question asked by the OP is "in a dumpster".


Like the Intel quad core HEDT processors.


----------



## Gorstak (Oct 29, 2018)

FX8350 may be old but may still shine with a few new games coming out, which make use of more threads. I don't really see a need for you to upgrade, unless you intend to change your screen. But that would demand a new gpu, and in that case it would be wise to get a new psu, and that's a whole new PC.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 29, 2018)

I think the FX 8350 was already a grandpa at launch and already long in the tooth 

But it’s definitely a fun chip to OC for sure. 

I got mine upto 5.7GHx on a cheap ASUS M5A97 EVO Board


----------



## Assimilator (Oct 29, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> I think the FX 8350 was already a grandpa at launch and already long in the tooth
> 
> But it’s definitely a fun chip to OC for sure.
> 
> I got mine upto 5.7GHx on a cheap ASUS M5A97 EVO Board



How many nuclear reactors did you need to power it?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 29, 2018)

Assimilator said:


> How many nuclear reactors did you need to power it?


Just one paired with a R9 290X


----------



## XenForo (Dec 4, 2018)

My FX8350 handles any game I can throw at it - the cpu never reaches max in any game. My FPS stay at around 60. Its the video card that makes the difference.

ASUS M5A99FX Pro R2.0
FX 8350 
Cool Master Hyper 212 EVO (Push pull configuration)
G.Skill 2x8GB Sniper 2133mhz
MSI GTX770 SLI


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 4, 2018)

Nice machine, also not very expensive if you buy it these days.


----------



## RadFX (Dec 4, 2018)

Read this at Techspot - https://www.techspot.com/review/1474-ryzen-vs-older-budget-cpus/

I'm running an AMD Fx 9370 underclocked and undervolted at 4.4ghz/1.375V with a Radeon Vega Frontier and it's just fine. Yes I could better performance with a new Ryzen cpu but do I really need it? No. I game at 4k&5K...mostly older titles with mods.


----------

